# needing a tag for jon boat?



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

is a tag needed for a small jon boat with a trolling motor? ive always heard if it had a gas engine or/and over 14 ft it needed a tag...just trying to clear up some confusion thanks


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yes,
it doesn't matter what the size of the boat or motor is. Once you hang a motor of any kind on a boat, it needs to be registered.

John


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

And for the technicality minded, that also includes an engine of any size too.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

All watercraft on Michigan waters, including privately-owned lakes and waterways, must be registered except:

- watercraft 16 ft. or less, propelled by oars or paddles, and not used for rental or commercial purposes.
- non-motorized canoes and kayaks not used for rental or commercial purposes, rafts, surfboards, sailboards, and swim floats, regardless of length
- watercraft registered in another state and used only temporarily in Michigan.


----------

